
A Year of Linux Desktop At Westcliff High School - Slashdot - eaxitect
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/07/31/1645240/a-year-of-linux-desktop-at-westcliff-high-school?sdsrc=popbyskid
======
keithpeter
Original article at

[http://dot.kde.org/2013/07/04/year-linux-
desktop](http://dot.kde.org/2013/07/04/year-linux-desktop)

Looks sensible for their use case, see quote below...

"...I would argue that an 11 year old student starting with us in September
2014 will probably not reach the job market until 2024 or there about. What
will Office 2024 look like? Your guess is as good as mine, but good basic
skills and a logical and analytical way of dealing with computers will be good
for a lifetime."

~~~
eaxitect
Totally agree, I even think that the interaction with computer possibly be
radically different than now. So knowing the under the hood mechanics of OS is
great skill...

